# All pans are non-stick



## legend_018 (May 22, 2008)

everywhere I look...pans are all non-stick. yet when I read recipes a lot, it talks about brown bits from "onions, garlic ect." that you need to scrape when you deglaze it with wine. I do have a pan that I think it sticks too, but it's used so much...it's hard to see. I never actually see a lot of brown bits as they call it. 

Is there some kind of a pan I'm suppose to be looking for?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 22, 2008)

SS. cast iron, aluminum.... might be what you need.


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2008)

There's a world beyond nonstick,  legend.  Not sure what's available in your area, but if you have Linens 'n' Things and/or Bed, Bath & Beyond, you should be able to have some choices for stainless steel, etc. that would fit just about any budget.  Actually, Wal-Mart has a pretty decent selection of "average" cookware that includes pieces that are other than nonstick.

Nonstick has its place, but when you want fond (those yummy little browned bits)  it just doesn't fit the bill.

Good luck finding what works well for you.  It's always fun to get new "toys."


----------



## gadzooks (May 22, 2008)

World Cuisine 510-xx - Carbon Steel Frying Pan nice carbon steel pans at a reasonable price. The best for searing. Seasoned properly, they are either non-stick or not, depending on how you use them.


----------



## legend_018 (May 23, 2008)

*few more questions*

Hello. I'm still researching into pans. Would this be a good pan for deglazing? Is it a "stick" pan...in other words NOT a non stick pan? 

JCPenney : cooks Cast Iron Skillets

It's a cast iron skillet.

So would I ONLY use it if I want to deglaze because otherwise I wouldn't want my food sticking to the pan?

oh and this is at walmart:

Walmart.com: Lodge 12" Cast Iron Skillet: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## GB (May 23, 2008)

Personally, I prefer using stainless steel over cast iron when it comes to deglazing.

You would want to use a "stick" pan not only when you want to deglaze, but also when you want a good sear or want to cook with high heat or want to go from stovetop to broiler among other things.


----------



## gadzooks (May 23, 2008)

Try the carbon steel. I think you'll find it a great all-around pan. Just be sure to season well. That being said, I have a 20 cm carbon steel pan with a fairly long handle hanging right next to an old Revere Ware stainless steel institutional series 20 cm pan. The RW is quite thick, and has a long, knurled tubular stainless steel handle, perfect for going from stove-top to broiler. If I need something to stick to the pan, the RW would be the choice.


----------



## legend_018 (May 23, 2008)

*bought one, hope I didn't make a mistake*

it's called mainstays stainless stell covered jumbo cooker. 5 quart capacity. try ply base.

I notice that it says on the back of a phamplet for it to use low are medium heat as high heat will cause foods to stick, burn or scorch.

I do want it to stick though...if I'm going to brown those lovely little bits. I got it at Walmart.


----------



## GB (May 23, 2008)

Is it a pot or a pan that you bought? For what you are looking to do you want a pan, not a pot.

Try ply is good, but the entire pan should be try ply.

There is good sticking and bad sticking. Where the instructions are talking about high heat and sticking, that is the bad kind.


----------



## legend_018 (May 23, 2008)

I think it's a pan.


----------



## legend_018 (May 23, 2008)

all it says is tri-play base up on the top and than it says stainless steel,  covered jumbo cooker 5 quart capacity. It talks about requiring low or medium heat to saute, fry or cook most foods. I'm hoping this is a "sticky" pan that will allow me to deglaze.


----------



## GB (May 23, 2008)

That should work just fine then. With SS it is rare that you need to go above med-high heat. 

Get the pan hot, then put in your fat (oil, bacon fat, butter, etc.) and get that hot too. Then put your meat in the pan. Once the meat is in the pan DO NOT touch it for a couple of minutes. It will stick to the pan initially, but after a few minutes it will release from the pan (but some fond, the little tasty bits) will be left behind.


----------



## legend_018 (May 24, 2008)

If I'm just going to sear some chicken before putting it in the oven with some otehr stuff, should I use my new stainless steel pan I bought...or just use a nonstick pan?


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2008)

legend_018 said:


> If I'm just going to sear some chicken before putting it in the oven with some otehr stuff, should I use my new stainless steel pan I bought...or just use a nonstick pan?


 

If you're going to brown the chicken aqnd move it to another pan for the oven, either will work.  If you want to make a pan sauce with the fond, use the SS.


----------

